# 10% OFF AT EXOTIC NUTRITION



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey guys, i just wanted to post this. I am on a mailing list for http://www.exoticnutrition.com/ and they sent me a 10% off coupon code. You guys are welcomes to use it.. they sell lots of things for hedgies

here it is:
B95Z32


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks!

Are there any thoughts about the "hedgehog booster" diet supplement? 


Also, the hedgie at the bottom of the page in that link is so ugly he's cute :shock: :lol:


----------



## incubi (Dec 2, 2008)

LinzardB said:


> Hey guys, i just wanted to post this. I am on a mailing list for http://www.exoticnutrition.com/ and they sent me a 10% off coupon code. You guys are welcomes to use it.. they sell lots of things for hedgies
> 
> here it is:
> B95Z32


Thanks for the code. I feed this to my hedge and it completely loves it.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think they stole Bryan's little running-hedgie .gif! Humph!


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

hmm.. Do you know the person who made the .gif? I mean, they could DEFINITELY email them and ask them to take it down.. Or maybe they can work out a trade.. They link to his website (if he has one) and gives him credit. 

I can tell by looking at their website that its not professionally done, so they probably did just type in HEDGEHOG GRAPHIC into google and just right clicked to save it and didnt think twice about it.. I do web design and i occasionally "borrow" certain graphics, but its never somthing that unique. I borrow things like backgrounds and buttons.. 

Well, i know they are a good site, and they have good customer service. I bought some stuff from them and when it got to me it looked like something poked through the box AND the packaging (probably done by the post office) and they completely replaced it for me, and i didnt need to ship the damaged one back.> AND it came to me OVERNIGHT mail.


----------

